# Woodshop Layout



## Bigwally (Aug 9, 2015)

I am a new member of this site and am trying to come up with a decent layout for my wood shop. I have a 24x24 garage and 14' can be used for a woodworking shop. I have a Hybrid table saw, 14" band saw, planer, miter saw, oscillating sander and a HF dust collector. So tools I have, it is just how to lay it out the best. I want to pipe all my tools to the dust collector, but a friend of mine said it would not have enough power to work properly. 
Any help or suggestions would be appreciated.
Thanks!


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

Make sure you can feed a board of the longest length you work with through each machine. What model is your DC?


----------



## Bigwally (Aug 9, 2015)

2HP Harbor Freight


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

I have never used that DC, but most guys that have had decent success. On a fairly small shop it should work fine.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

If you can run one pipe the length of the shop and then come off with feeds to each piece of equipment with shut offs you should be fine.


----------



## NickB (Sep 24, 2013)

I like to play with Grizzly's Shop Layout Tool sometimes. You can also use sketchup and download representative models of the tools you use.

Here's an excel spreadsheet to calculate your dust collection needs.

As stated, using wyes and blast gates is the key to plumbing in multiple tools. I've used the Rockler Dust-right quick connect setup for a few years and would recommend it for when you're still trying to figure out your layout and moving things around too much to plumb them.


----------

